# Eurojet header-back system with video



## pdi192 (Jul 14, 2004)

Well since no one else has posted one, I figured I'd make a video myself. Eurojet full header-back system, no cat, carbonio intake, c2 software.
Eurojet Header -> Don't forget to watch in HD.
Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sounds great!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Make it cat-back and you've got a real winner. Sounds mighty fine though.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

sounded sick


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Eurojet header-back system with video (pdi192)*

damn..that sound is a thing of beauty... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

thats easily the best sounding 2.5l I've heard, I wounder what it would sound like with a ported head and a tubular intake manifold?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*

Any CEL light?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Make it cat-back and you've got a real winner. Sounds mighty fine though.

header back....from the block to the bumper. so it has a cat back on it and its all eurojet.

def mean sounding though.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Kitty-cat.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the way it sounds. So the main question.. and i dont know why no one has asked this but, HOW are the GAINS ?


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

header doesn't touch a block, on ANY motor


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sounds really really good. makes me want to drop the dough on a header.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Eurojet header-back system with video (pdi192)*

what kind of whp numbers are you making? plan on getting the c2 cams when they drop?


----------

